# actual GPH of a fluval FX5



## newguyinillinois

I have an fluval fx5. the package claims that it pumps 954 gph. But that is when the canister is completely empty. Has any one measured how much it actually flows when it is full of filter media and all set up on a tank? The reason i ask is that I had an old 1000 gph sumersible pump that I decided to use as a power head in my 220 just to provide extra circulation. when i plugged it in, it was so powerful that it was stirring up the gravel substrate. Just by the way it pushes against my hand in comparison to the FX5 which clains to flow almost the same amount just 46 gph less it is not even close. no comparison. just a guess i would say that the FX5 is only flowing like 300 or 400 gph. That is bogus!!! Keep in mind that all of the filter media is new. I just replaced it 4 days ago.


----------



## Deeda

I'm sure the pump does flow 954GPH but that is the pump rating and not the filter rating. That is a standard measurement that all manufacturers use and it's not meant to be deceptive, it's just a standard industry practice.

In the user manual on page EN-4, at the bottom of the page is the specs for the FX5. It does state the the Filter Circulation is 563 GPH IF the intake & output hoses are the same length AND without media. This is also an industry standard because no mfg. can guarantee what the flow will be because they don't know what media people are using in the filter. Plus as the filter begins to clog with debris, the flow rate will reduce.

You can check the output GPH of your FX5 by using a measuring container to catch the flow from the output nozzles and timing how long it takes to fill the container to X amount. This will give you the actual output of your particular filter, in your setup when it is clean.


----------



## bbortko

Other threads on other forums where people have tested theirs stated theirs were around the 564gph.


----------



## jd lover

it depends what you load it with. full of bio balls and the output can be around 6-700 fullt of super fine filter floss it cound be 4-500 it all depends.

they even claim that it pumps ~900 when completely empty and that its about ~550 when fill with media so its not "bogus" you just didnt read.


----------



## countryboy814

I agree that the inflated flow rates are bogus. Fluval purposely puts those figures on the box to fool the consumer. They need to state that the pump flow rate is X and the flow rate without media is X.


----------



## JAyliffe

countryboy814 said:


> I agree that the inflated flow rates are bogus. Fluval purposely puts those figures on the box to fool the consumer. They need to state that the pump flow rate is X and the flow rate without media is X.


with respect if it were only Fluvial using this method for declaring their flow rates then you could say it is bogus. Everyone uses the pumps flowrate so u can still make an informed comparison. as others have said, depends on what you put in it as to the final rate and in the case of a canister likely how far below the tank it is placed.


----------



## vann59

Dee is right, they all do that as an industry standard.

I would like to see the actual flow rate estimate with clean media too. But all of the manufacturers embellish their numbers this way.

On the other hand, a slower flow rate also allows longer water contact with bio media, so it's somewhat of a trade off, and this is a good argument for doubling whatever 'recommended' filtration would be for a given tank setup.

Movement can also be cheaply offset by adding a wavemaker or powerhead. And comparing purely a circulation pump, with a filtration pump under load, is not apples to apples comparison.

And almost all consumer reviews on the FX5 are very favorable.


----------



## jd lover

countryboy814 said:


> I agree that the inflated flow rates are bogus. Fluval purposely puts those figures on the box to fool the consumer. They need to state that the pump flow rate is X and the flow rate without media is X.


they do state it as i and others have said it seems reading isnt a strong point for those who thinks the rating are "bogus"


----------



## countryboy814

Maybe bogus is too strong a word. The 564 gph figure is without any media......just running water through the housing and hoses. Maybe you guys should start a fluval club. Call yourselves the fxers


----------



## vann59

I actually have more marineland penguins and only one fluval canister, and it's not the fx5. I'm only saying the reviews are really good on the fx5, and the numbers compare well with other brands.

Try finding an eheim, rena or marineland canister with as much water flow, and media space and see what the price is on that.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

countryboy814 said:


> Maybe bogus is too strong a word. The 564 gph figure is without any media......just running water through the housing and hoses. Maybe you guys should start a fluval club. Call yourselves the fxers


I thought the flow with media is 564? You are stating that 564 is without? I think 925 is without.

I have read where depending on what media is being used and how full the baskets are you can get from 550-650. There are other factors as well such as length of hoses and bends.


----------



## jd lover

countryboy814 said:


> Maybe bogus is too strong a word. The 564 gph figure is without any media......just running water through the housing and hoses. Maybe you guys should start a fluval club. Call yourselves the fxers


"Filter Specifications

Aquarium Capacity: 400 gallons 1,500 liters
*Pump Output: 925 gallons/hour*
Mechanical Area (Foam): 325.5 in.2 2,100 cm2
Biological Volume: 1.5 gallons, 5.9 L
Filtration Volume: 5.28 gallons, 20 L
*Filter Circulation*: 563 gallons/hour*
Head Height (max.): 10.8ft
Wattages 120V/60Hz: 50W
Wattages 230-240V/50Hz: 48W
**Note: Flow rates were measured with intake and output hoses of the same length and without media. *"

basically it pumps 925 gallon if you were to use it as a circulation pump and set it IN the tank. its pumps 563 gallons if the hose are the same size.

as said ALOT factors into how much gets pumps. pure bio and you can get the 563 gph but if you were to fill it with nothing but fine filter floss it will be alot less. if it sits 7inch under the stand it will pump more than if it were to sit 30 inch under the stand. THIS IS TRUE FOR ALL CANISTER FILTERS. **** its true for all filters PERIOD!


----------



## 13razorbackfan

vann59 said:


> I actually have more marineland penguins and only one fluval canister, and it's not the fx5. I'm only saying the reviews are really good on the fx5, and the numbers compare well with other brands.
> 
> Try finding an eheim, rena or marineland canister with as much water flow, and media space and see what the price is on that.


Yep...on the eheim 2262 for example where flow is comparable the cost is double.


----------



## countryboy814

*Note: Flow rates were measured with intake and output hoses of the same length and without media. 
Without Media....expensive circulation pump. I have an fx5 and was sucked in (no pun intended) by the gph figures. Needless, I was disapointed. That being said, they are fine canisters. However I recently bought an Aquatop CF-500 and am just as happy with that at much less money.


----------



## newguyinillinois

OK people here is the point that im trying to make, my FX5 says that it is rated for tanks up to 400 gallons. right sure with one gold fish in it. My three aqua clear 110s? NO WAY!! Why do all of these companies lie about their products? My rule of thumb for rating filters is, take the minimum rating on the package and devide by 2. Or am I nuts?


----------



## jd lover

if you dont understand the ratings and such you dont understand how bb works.

this isnt just with fx its with all filter the rating is UP to 400g and yes it can handle a 400g tank with minimum stockbut guess what? it still handles it so theyre not lying. you can chose a filter base on the rating. **** you can put an fx5 on a 40g stock with 10 10" oscars and it wont even be enough even though you divided the rating by 10.

alot factors into what kind of filtration you need. **** i can run a single sponge filter on my 125 and get away with it. when choosing the filter(s) you have to consider your stocking level, your water change routine, how much you feed. theres so much to consider that the rating is only a guideline and only YOU know what will work on YOUR tank.


----------



## jd lover

countryboy814 said:


> *Note: Flow rates were measured with intake and output hoses of the same length and without media.
> Without Media....expensive circulation pump. I have an fx5 and was sucked in (no pun intended) by the gph figures. Needless, I was disapointed. That being said, they are fine canisters. However I recently bought an Aquatop CF-500 and am just as happy with that at much less money.


"Product Description
The AQUATOP CF-500UV Canister Filter is a 4+1 filtration system that includes four media trays and an integrated UV sterilizer bulb to eradicate algae spores and harmful bacteria. This quiet and extremely efficient canister filter includes a built-in UV sterilizer and * is capable of handling up to 525 gallons per hour.* Four flexible media trays allow you to add the media of your choice and the CF-500 includes a convenient self-priming pump that eliminates manual siphoning."

in other words the 525 gph is MAX it can pump and thats assuming its completely empty and only under correct circumstances. i doubt it pumps 525 gph when fill with media.


----------



## countryboy814

That's about right. fx5, 900 rated pump, 600 rated with no media, probably 300 with fresh clean filter media. I don't know but likely the same for all canisters.


----------



## jd lover

countryboy814 said:


> That's about right. fx5, 900 rated pump, 600 rated with no media, probably 300 with fresh clean filter media. I don't know but likely the same for all canisters.


i doubt its only 300 with clean media

if thats the case then your aquastop is 525 as pump 300 with no media and probably 100 will clean media if we were to compare it against the fx5

edit:

aquastop cf500 $130 rated for up to 175g tank

fx5 $250 rated for up to 400g tank

no brainer


----------

